# Warforged Warden of the Woods



## DMAC (Jul 18, 2004)

Because I enjoy alliteration:







I can't find it now (of course) but the subject of warforged druids came up in one of the threads and Keith mentioned that someone had suggested a warforged with a tree growing out of it, perhaps as a result of its influence over plants causing its wooden components to sprout new growth.

Unlike the other pieces I've posted, I decided to go with a cleaner inked, almost "animated" looking style, just for a change of pace.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 18, 2004)

Quite cool. Damned cool.


Has anyone else noticed how they have three toes and fingers? I reminds me of TTNMT...


----------



## Aristotle (Jul 18, 2004)

Very cool. I'm quite fond of your style. I'm tempted to ask my usual question. 'What is your artistic process and what tools do you use?'


----------



## Turanil (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice job, congratulations!


----------



## DMAC (Jul 18, 2004)

Aristotle said:
			
		

> Very cool. I'm quite fond of your style. I'm tempted to ask my usual question. 'What is your artistic process and what tools do you use?'




Pretty straightforward on this one.  I inked a pencil drawing with fine-tipped markers, scanned it, and dropped in flat colors in Photoshop.


----------



## Krug (Jul 19, 2004)

*FANTASTIC!*


----------



## Ashy (Jul 19, 2004)

AWESOME!!  Super cool concept...  DMAC - any chance you can do some illustrations for my two Eberron PbPost characters here on the boards?


----------



## DMAC (Jul 19, 2004)

Post brief descriptions and I'll take a look.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1657112&postcount=5

How's this for starters?


----------



## DMAC (Jul 22, 2004)

Could you go into a bit more detail on how you see her albino/spotted/striped skin/fur?


----------



## Ashy (Jul 23, 2004)

Yep - I am working on a much more detailed description of her.  I will post it here ASAP.


----------



## DMAC (Jul 23, 2004)

Traced over and then made a few changes before doing a pencil rendering of the same character:






I'm going to try and color him this weekend.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 23, 2004)

AWESOME!!  Actually, I decided to run this guy as a character in another Eberron PbPost here on the boards - here is my proposal for him:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1669826&postcount=33


----------



## DMAC (Jul 24, 2004)




----------



## Ferret (Jul 24, 2004)

That. Is soooo cool. I love your art style.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 25, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 28, 2004)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Could you go into a bit more detail on how you see her albino/spotted/striped skin/fur?




DMAC - sorry this has taken so long - work has been insane.  

Basically, Snow-in-Dusk's skin is albino, but in several areas (such as the backs of her forearms, shoulders, cheeks, tops of the hands and feet, etc) she has snowflake-like spots.  These spots appear basically in the same manner as do freckles, however, they are a very, very light brown coloration (dun colored) and resemble nothing so much as soft, muted snowflakes.  They are a bit larger than freckles, but other than that seem to appear in the same general manner as they do. They are very light and only seen when you really look at her for a moment; a casual observer will miss them in the unsual and stark whiteness of her skin.

Also, whereas most albinos have pink coloration to their eyes, Snow-in-Dusk's eyes display this dun coloration instead.

Does this help?  I hope so!


----------



## ledded (Jul 28, 2004)

DMAC - love the latest renditions there.  *Very* good work.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 28, 2004)

DMAC, could you please shoot me off an email at Brelandledger@gmail.com


----------



## DMAC (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks guys.  Glad to see other people are enjoying these.

Here's a page of Eberron doodles from my notebook including an early take on Ashy's character:


----------



## Ashy (Jul 29, 2004)

COOLNESSS!!!    DMAC, I sent ya an email!


----------



## DMAC (Jul 29, 2004)

Glad you like it.  It'll look quite different in the final version but I like to do a quick doodle to work out costume design and other details.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 29, 2004)

Very much!  The hood is a bit too wide and deep, but I know that it is just a doodle.  Did you get my email?


----------



## DMAC (Jul 29, 2004)

Yep, I'm at work right now so I have to pretend to be busy though...


----------



## Ashy (Jul 29, 2004)

No prob.


----------

